# kein sound mehr ...[solved]

## Simonheld

tja irgendwie hab ich es geschafft ... es geht kein sound mehr ...

xmms sagt:

```

 Couldn't open sound ... Please check that:

Your soundcard is configured properly

You have the correct output plugin selected

No other program is blocking the soundcard

```

mplayer sagt:

```

...

VIDEO:  [DIV3]  640x384  24bpp  25.000 fps  1342.0 kbps (163.8 kbyte/s)

==========================================================================

Ãffne Videodecoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

AusgewÃ¤hlter Videocodec: [ffdivx] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg DivX ;-) (MS MPEG-4 v3))

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Ãffne Audiodecoder: [mp3lib] MPEG layer-2, layer-3

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 128.0 kbit/8.33% (ratio: 16000->192000)

AusgewÃ¤hlter Audiocodec: [mp3] afm: mp3lib (mp3lib MPEG layer-2, layer-3)

==========================================================================

[AO OSS] audio_setup: Kann AudiogerÃ¤t /dev/dsp nicht Ã¶ffnen: No such file or directory

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: confmisc.c:769:(parse_card) cannot find card ''

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: conf.c:3510:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_card_driver returned error: No such device

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: confmisc.c:392:(snd_func_concat) error evaluating strings

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: conf.c:3510:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_concat returned error: No such device

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: confmisc.c:1251:(snd_func_refer) error evaluating name

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: conf.c:3510:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_refer returned error: No such device

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: conf.c:3982:(snd_config_expand) Evaluate error: No such device

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: pcm.c:2144:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default

[AO_ALSA] Fehler beim Ãffnen der Wiedergabe: No such device

mcop warning: user defined signal handler found for SIG_PIPE, overriding

[AO ARTS] Verbindung zum Soundserver hergestellt.

[AO ARTS] Stream geÃ¶ffnet.

[AO ARTS] GrÃ¶Ãe des Buffers: 20480

[AO ARTS] GrÃ¶Ãe des Buffers: 2048

AO: [arts] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Starte Wiedergabe...

VDec: VO wird versucht, auf 640 x 384 (Bevorzugter Farbraum: Planar YV12) zu setzen.

VDec: Verwende Planar YV12 als Ausgabefarbraum (Nummer 0).

Film-Aspekt ist undefiniert - keine Vorskalierung durchgefÃ¼hrt.

VO: [xv] 640x384 => 640x384 Planar YV12

A:  87.0 V:  86.9 A-V:  0.051 ct:  0.068 2174/2174  3%  0%  0.5% 0 0

Beenden... (Ende)

```

...  :Question: Last edited by Simonheld on Sat Dec 22, 2007 5:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SvenFischer

Hi,

wahrscheinlich hast Du bei einem etc-update Deine Alsa alias überschrieben. Prüfe mal die Datei

/etc/modules.d/alsa

Ist alsa auch im runlevel?.Auch das Programm alsamixer bringt Dich weiter...

----------

## Finswimmer

Ansonsten per alsaconf einrichten/überprüfen, ob die Soundkarte dort erkannt wird. Sonst hast du die Module nicht richtig geladen.

Tobi

----------

## schachti

Hast Du evtl. ALSA als Modul und es nach einem Kernel-Update nicht neu installiert?

----------

## Simonheld

```

Balrog simon # cat /etc/modules.d/alsa

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.4 2004/11/16 01:31:22 eradicator Exp $

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1

```

wie heissen die module denn genau?

----------

## Simonheld

```

Balrog simon # find /lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r3/ -type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko'

/lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/scsi/scsi_wait_scan.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/video/output.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r3/kernel/fs/smbfs/smbfs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r3/kernel/lib/crc-ccitt.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/snd-page-alloc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/snd-rawmidi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/drivers/mpu401/snd-mpu401-uart.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/drivers/mpu401/snd-mpu401.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r3/video/nvidia.ko

```

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Simonheld wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Balrog simon # find /lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r3/ -type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko'
> ...

 

/lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/drivers/mpu401/snd-mpu401-uart.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/drivers/mpu401/snd-mpu401.ko

----------

## Simonheld

komisch:

```

Balrog simon # ls /lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/drivers/mpu401/

snd-mpu401-uart.ko  snd-mpu401.ko

Balrog simon # modprobe snd-mpu401

FATAL: Error inserting snd_mpu401 (/lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/drivers/mpu401/snd-mpu401.ko): No such device

```

----------

## Simonheld

also ich hab irgendeinen nforce chipsatz also schätz ich dass ich nvidiatreiber brauche aber ich hab keine Ahnung welche ...

----------

## firefly

 *Simonheld wrote:*   

> also ich hab irgendeinen nforce chipsatz also schätz ich dass ich nvidiatreiber brauche aber ich hab keine Ahnung welche ...

 

zeig mal die ausgabe von 

```
lspci -nn
```

----------

## Simonheld

ich versuche einen treiber via "NFORCE-Linux-x86_64-1.0-0301-pkg1.run" zu installieren

Meldungen:

```

No precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel; this means

  that the installer will need to compile a new kernel interface.

```

und dann:

```

ERROR: The NVIDIA kernel module was not created.

ERROR: Installation of the audio driver has failed.  Please see the file

       '/var/log/nvidia-nforce-installer.log' for details.  You may find

       suggestions on  fixing installation problems in the README available on

       the Linux driver download page at www.nvidia.com.

-> Starting install of NVIDIA network driver for Linux-x86_64

-> Checking for loaded module nvnet

...

```

----------

## Simonheld

```
Balrog linux # lspci -nn

00:00.0 Memory controller [0580]: nVidia Corporation CK804 Memory Controller [10de:005e] (rev a3)

00:01.0 ISA bridge [0601]: nVidia Corporation CK804 ISA Bridge [10de:0050] (rev a3)

00:01.1 SMBus [0c05]: nVidia Corporation CK804 SMBus [10de:0052] (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller [0c03]: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller [10de:005a] (rev a2)

00:02.1 USB Controller [0c03]: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller [10de:005b] (rev a3)

00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller [0401]: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller [10de:0059] (rev a2)

00:06.0 IDE interface [0101]: nVidia Corporation CK804 IDE [10de:0053] (rev a2)

00:07.0 IDE interface [0101]: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller [10de:0054] (rev a3)

00:08.0 IDE interface [0101]: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller [10de:0055] (rev a3)

00:09.0 PCI bridge [0604]: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCI Bridge [10de:005c] (rev a2)

00:0a.0 Bridge [0680]: nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller [10de:0057] (rev a3)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge [0604]: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge [10de:005d] (rev a3)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge [0604]: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge [10de:005d] (rev a3)

00:0d.0 PCI bridge [0604]: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge [10de:005d] (rev a3)

00:0e.0 PCI bridge [0604]: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge [10de:005d] (rev a3)

00:18.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration [1022:1100]

00:18.1 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map [1022:1101]

00:18.2 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller [1022:1102]

00:18.3 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control [1022:1103]

01:0a.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394) [0c00]: Texas Instruments TSB82AA2 IEEE-1394b Link Layer Controller [104c:8025] (rev 01)

05:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600] [10de:0141] (rev a2)

```

----------

## schachti

Laut http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Nvidia könntest Du mal das Modul snd-intel8x0 probieren.

----------

## Simonheld

ich glaub früher hatte ich "nvsound" und "nvnet" für meinen chipsatz aber ich weis nicht wie das jetzt seit den "nvidia-drivers" läuft oder ob da überhaupt ein zusammengang besteht ...

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Simonheld wrote:*   

> ich glaub früher hatte ich "nvsound" und "nvnet" für meinen chipsatz aber ich weis nicht wie das jetzt seit den "nvidia-drivers" läuft oder ob da überhaupt ein zusammengang besteht ...

 

da gibt es garkeinen zusammenhang

nvidia-drivers sind nvidia grafikkarten treiber!

```
* x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

     Available versions:  1.0.7185 1.0.9639 71.86.01 96.43.01 100.14.09 ~100.14.11 100.14.19 [M]~100.14.23 {acpi gtk kernel_linux multilib}

     Homepage:            http://www.nvidia.com/

     Description:         NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries
```

aktivier in deinem kernel mal unter devidedrivers -> sound -> alsa -> pci devices -> Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller

danach sollte alsa wieder laufen (hoffe ich  :Wink:  )

dann bleibt nur noch rauszufinden warum der treiber auf einmal weg war, hast du ein kernel update gemacht?

----------

## schachti

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> aktivier in deinem kernel mal unter devidedrivers -> sound -> alsa -> pci devices -> Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller
> 
> danach sollte alsa wieder laufen (hoffe ich  )
> ...

 

Wie ich schon schrieb:

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Laut http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Nvidia könntest Du mal das Modul snd-intel8x0 probieren.

 

----------

## Simonheld

ich probiers mal aus ... danke

----------

## Simonheld

tja das nützt auch nichts 

```

Balrog simon # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

smbfs                  60560  0

nvidia               6998964  34

snd_intel8x0           33512  0

snd_ac97_codec        109208  1 snd_intel8x0

ac97_bus                4672  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                75336  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              21704  1 snd_pcm

snd                    52200  4 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         10192  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

Balrog simon #                                            
```

keine änderung ...

```

Balrog simon # cat /etc/modules.d/alsa

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.4 2004/11/16 01:31:22 eradicator Exp $

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1

Balrog simon #                           

```

----------

